# Concrete Candle Holders



## handavaka (Feb 26, 2015)

I make these marbled concrete Candle Holders as gifts and for sale.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 26, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2015)

I really love them. They look fantastic. Do you make a block and core out a section for the candle?


----------



## handavaka (Feb 26, 2015)

Rowan said:


> I really love them. They look fantastic. Do you make a block and core out a section for the candle?



HI!  Thank you so much!  I use cylinder type molds like pringles cans, or any plastic cylinder-type containers that I can tear or cut away after the cement has hardened.  (I will be purchasing silicone and plastic column molds because I am getting a few orders for them that I need to keep up with).  Right after the pour, I place another circular mold in the center while the cement cures. No boring out.  I sand down any rough edges.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2015)

I can understand why they are so popular, I would buy them if I saw them locally. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll bet my cats couldn't knock those over!

What type of stain do you use on the concrete?  Or is that natural?  Hard to tell if the color balance is off or not.


----------



## handavaka (Apr 9, 2015)

LBussy, I use concrete dye, and mix into a small amount of the concrete,then mix back and pour into molds. They are heavy; cat-resistent for sure!


----------

